# Dewalt Batteries



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I think Lowes is kind of high - although they have a 3 year warranty. I'd try the Amazon. I had a Craftsman rebuilt by these guys 

http://www.bulldogbattery.com/ - with good success.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You can purchase nearly anything online cheaper than your local retailer. Local retailer has much higher overhead, but you can purchase it and walk out with it. You can also return it easily and quickly. Online you wait for it, and if you need to return it, it will take some time + shipping. Take your choice. I use both sources depending on the product and situation. Ain't it great that we have a choice.:yes:


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

(2) 18v XRP's at the depot is only $119 if you like instant satisfaction.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm willing to bet Amazon doesn't stock any inventory. they just places the order and its shipped directly from the factory so overhead cost are much lower. They probably also negotiated a low price because the sell in high volume.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Today in Lowes, I came across a DeWalt promo pack for $99 that had an 18V XRP battery AND a battery charger.


----------

